# wiring under subfloor



## fjleiter (Jun 20, 2007)

Trying to run outside lights in a porch that is being converted to a dining room. Outside wall is 2x4 construction. My wife wants outside lights on both side of exterior door. I can't go over the door as the header is there from top of door to support beam on exterior wall (not place to run wire through). The sub-floor is  2x4 construction joists sitting on top of a slab, can I run the wire through the 2x4 floor to get to the other side of the door?  (ie: down the stud on right side of door, into 2x4 floor over to left side of door and back up ?)


----------



## Parrothead (Jun 20, 2007)

You can, so long as there are no junction boxes that would get covered up.


----------

